# Volunteer work--does it really help to land a job?



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Just a general question about volunteer work. Does it really make your resume stand out even if you have no prior paid work experience? 

I feel lame because I'm still unemployed, but am looking into doing volunteer work on volunteermatch.org. I wrote to at least three different organizations on there. Two out of three are asking for someone to do clerical work like typing, answering the phone, copying papers, etc. The third one is actually for a library in a museum to shelve books and maintain the library cleanliness. Also am looking into volunteering with something animal related, like helping to clean/feed/play with cats that are up for adoption.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

There's no guarantees that you'll get a job from it but it definitely makes you look better than someone with no experience at all. You increase your chances of getting a job, anyhow.


----------



## Guinglain (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes because you can get some experience and a referral from your employer.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

twilightmoon said:


> Just a general question about volunteer work. Does it really make your resume stand out even if you have no prior paid work experience?
> 
> I feel lame because I'm still unemployed, but am looking into doing volunteer work on volunteermatch.org. I wrote to at least three different organizations on there. Two out of three are asking for someone to do clerical work like typing, answering the phone, copying papers, etc. The third one is actually for a library in a museum to shelve books and maintain the library cleanliness. Also am looking into volunteering with something animal related, like helping to clean/feed/play with cats that are up for adoption.


It does help because it shows you are trying and not just sitting at home, which employers like. Also, a volunteer position can lead to a job within that same organization, like it did for me once.


----------



## enar (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't know about getting a job, but it looks better on the CV than a gap of months or years, and it might make you feel better about yourself, getting out, meeting people.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

depends on what type of volunteer and what you are going for


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

I think it depends, in my case it didn't help at all (I was shelving books). Just wasted a year of my time.


----------



## Melodies0fLife (Sep 17, 2012)

This is what I always say to people. No, it won't always land you a job but it will count the same as work experience and if you don't have work experience, volunteering is better than not working at all. If that makes sense.... There are many types of volunteering though; people do it for fun, to help out, or in your case, to get a job so first thing you should ask yourself though is what exactly are your career goals? If you want your volunteer work to help lead you to get the career you want, then you should go ahead and contact companies/places that has opportunities and duties leading to that certain career. You say you want animal related work? Have you got a degree in that or are you studying something animal related right now? In that case, you can accept those clerical/office volunteer job if it's at an animal shelter; that way, you can learn more about how shelters work. But the learning experience itself is only half of it; the other half is that you build connection with other full time workers there and one of them might know someone else who has a real job open. Or they might know tips about how you can get a job in that field of work. It's all about networking and putting yourself out there, imo...

For instance, my friend... she got her degree in political science but had no work experience so she started volunteering at a woman's shelter that had part time lawyers working there. They later hired her as a part time volunteer coordinator; however, even though that job has nothing to do with her actual career goals, she was able to learn about how a non-profit works and the legal matters that arises from protecting battered women. During her time there, she helped set up a conference and at that conference, she met an outside lawyer that was impressed with her knowledge and now she's interning at that lawyer's workplace. Now that lawyer is opening up her own business and she invited my friend to join. 

Another similar example. My co-workers... two of them volunteered to train new employees (basically for free/no extra pay). And even if they weren't the best trainers, that shows management that they're trying hard to set themselves apart from other workers. Now those two are supervisors at my workplace. Yeah, long story short, it's about making the most out of your volunteer experience and about networking around. Of course, you have to be patient and you gotta make an effort to show others that you are a hard (and smart) worker so they'll recommend you to a potentially new employer.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it could really help. It helps with networking and padding your resume. Employers want to hire people who have experience. But of course, it's also about who you know.

The more you volunteer, the more people you can meet. Especially if you volunteer at multiple places. 
And if you're really lucky, one of the places might even offer you a job.

So I think volunteering is definitely worth it.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Paid experience is definitely preferable, but if you lack it volunteering can help make up for lost ground. It is probably also useful if you're trying to break into a new field than you've worked previously, and it's related to the job your looking for. 

Also, every time you walk out your door you have the chance to meet people and learn things. Just from a networking standpoint it can be useful.


----------



## Richard1984 (May 5, 2014)

I'm doing voluntary work at the moment and have in the past. I believe it's quite helpful, it looks good on your CV and is better than doing nothing. It's also a new reference.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

You don't have to specify that it was volunteer work on a resume. Just list it as work experience. Problem solved.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

You literally never know where volunteering can lead you. I volunteered once for a small start up charity and worked directly with the boss from his huge house. When I left I had a good reference from him. When I was interviewed for an actual job not long after, my interviewer (area manager of the company) told me that he knows the person I volunteered for and that his family is worth a fortune and he is a very important person. I had no idea of this when I volunteered for him and now I have a reference from a very respectable businessman


----------



## noatomsk (May 15, 2014)

It does help.

A resume looks best with current work experience. You gain skills and references if you do a good job. It makes you seem like a good person that you'll work without pay. That's a big deal.

Try to get volunteer work in your field. I want to do nutrition, so volunteering at the library isn't as good as volunteering at the farmer's market!

It's something. Something is better than nothing. Think of the glass half full, not empty. Think of what you've got not what you don't. You have a (n unpaid) job! Some don't have a job.


----------



## seahawk665 (May 16, 2014)

Definitely helps!! You gain experience, you learn skills you can apply to any future job, and you find networking opportunities. Additionally, you meet people that you can put down as references, especially if you do a great job. It's way better than sitting around and doing nothing!


----------



## shabz1 (May 16, 2014)

I wouldn't bother, from experience. Unless it's for something you actually want to devote time to.


----------



## shabz1 (May 16, 2014)

seahawk665 said:


> Definitely helps!! You gain experience, you learn skills you can apply to any future job, and you find networking opportunities. Additionally, you meet people that you can put down as references, especially if you do a great job. It's way better than sitting around and doing nothing!


Nah, employers will see all this unpaid work and wonder why you couldn't get a paid job. Also, when people are willing to work for free it drives down wages for everyone. I asked to volunteer one time and they wanted me to work monday - friday, 9-5. They could have just paid someone but knew they could get away with hiring chumps who will work for free.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I think it depends on what you want to do. I try to look for volunteer opportunities that are related to the type of career I want to do. I have barely any work experience, and most jobs want people with experience, so it does help make you look more qualified for the position you're applying for. If not, it does help fill in gaps on your resume.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

You'll have a better chance at landing a job if you have the experience. You can also try temp agencies.


----------



## twilightmoon (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, I wasn't expecting this many number of responses in this thread. Thanks everyone for your opinions and advice. 

I've been thinking of volunteering at a museum, actually. They are looking for someone bilingual and basically all I have to do is fill out a volunteer form and enclose my resume. I do not know, for a fact, what type of volunteer work it is, but I do like museums. The only thing I do *not* wish to do is being a museum tour guide person, lol. That's a big no no for me. I would, however, like to strengthen my customer service skills. I would enjoy very much helping to answer the telephone or helping museum visitors with inquiries or concerns.


----------

